# Who is the most silly/ playful/ funny personality type?



## Braverose

Hi everyone!
I was wondering which personality type you experienced to be the most silly/ playful/ funny/...
I am looking for the type that can make you laugh no matter what.

Feel free to comment your stories and opinions!


----------



## Braverose

You can also comment about the least light-hearted personality types, so we can eliminate those types already


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

In my experience, ESFPs are the most lighthearted, but that could be said about most extroverted perceivers in general. And most SJs aren't especially lighthearted at first, at least until you get to know them.


----------



## Braverose

Flaming Bassoon said:


> In my experience, ESFPs are the most lighthearted, but that could be said about most extroverted perceivers in general. And most SJs aren't especially lighthearted at first, at least until you get to know them.


My sister is an ESFP and although we don't always get along, she is hilarious!


----------



## funambulist44

INFPs, in my experience. It would probably be ENFPs though.


----------



## Aelthwyn

either of the E_FPs generally seem the most playful and silly and entertaining.


----------



## lithium394

ExFP are definitely the most silly, playful, funny types. I would say ENFP over ESFP though. They will both usually be the one to make you feel better by telling a quirky joke or just making you laugh however possible

I think the least silly/playful types would be INTJ or ISTJ


----------



## bigstupidgrin

E_FPs for sure, but I will say INFPs can be silly in the right circumstances.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

E_FPs for sure, but I will say INFPs can be silly in the right circumstances. 

Least is probably ISTJs, only to my IRL experience though.


----------



## lNTJ

ENFPs.


----------



## The Nameless Composer

Ne = random and absurd, so I'd say ENFP or ENTP.


----------



## The Nameless Composer

I also actually find ENTPs can be even more abandoned in general/take things less seriously because they use Ne-Ti instead of the ENFPs Ne-Fi. 

Strong Fe-users tend to be too aware of social protocol a lot of the time, so tend to be a bit more self-consciously 'goofy' if you know what I mean.


----------



## AdroElectro

lithium394 said:


> ExFP are definitely the most silly, playful, funny types. I would say ENFP over ESFP though. They will both usually be the one to make you feel better by telling a quirky joke or just making you laugh however possible
> 
> I think the least silly/playful types would be INTJ or ISTJ


Every INTJ I've ever met acts silly and playful around me. I don't know enough ISTJs to comment on them.


----------



## lithium394

AdroElectro said:


> Every INTJ I've ever met acts silly and playful around me. I don't know enough ISTJs to comment on them.


That's interesting haha, I have only really gotten to know 2 INTJs in depth, and they were both more realistic and quiet. They can act a bit aloof at times, but in my experience not really playful or silly in a friendly way. Everyone is different, though


----------



## Sily

I'm the most @Sily!


----------



## Aizar

ENFP. Also ENTP, though their humor is more on the sarcastic/intellectual side.


----------



## Sponsor

In my opinion it depends very much, my cousin who is a INFJ is hilarious as hell, my father who is an ENFP can be considered funny but when you spend a lot of time with him you'll see he relies on the same jokes all the time, me as an INFP I believe we have a very special kind of humor, a very human, existentialist humour.


----------



## crb

I don't think intjs are the lesst silly, they definitely have a silly switch! It rarely comes out but they have one!!


----------



## crb

In my office, which is pretty much my home since I spend the most time there than anywhere else, me and my coworker (who is an esfp) are the most silly and entertaining. He is more like a court jester with silly antics using his body (think Chris Farley). I am more creative in my silliness ... more random, sarcastic, playfully teasing, mind-gamey. It makes for a very well rounded office since my boss is an estj and everyone else are introverts. I always joke that they must really miss us when we're not there.


----------



## Monty

I agree with ExFPs and ENTPs. INTPs can be silly too but I feel like we have a tendency to find things that are interesting and serious in silly things, then we have a huge discussion about it.


----------



## angelfish

Another vote for ExFP! 

ENFPs can be more "zany" but ESFPs are more playful.


----------



## Julchen

Yeah, definitely stereotypical for ExFPs  But I think every type can be playfully silly in their own way especially when they are comfortable around other people...


----------



## candycane75

I agree with Julchen, every type can be funny.

I mostly find ENFPs and ENTPs the funniest. Although now my bf is the funniest and us together hilarious! He is an ESTP and I am an ENFJ.


----------



## homeoftheheart

ENTP for sure. I like the intellectual sarcastic humor combined with the random acts of silliness.


----------



## 318138

3 of my closest friends are ESFP. Spending time with them for even five minutes is enough for me to forget all about my troubles with my mum or failing a math test. ESFPs are definitely the most lighthearted and playful.

I miss when my sister was ESFP.


----------



## Levitar

Esfp > estp > enfp > esfj > entp


----------



## enamoured

ENFPs and ENTPs in my experience!


----------



## RubiksCubix

Esfp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Depends on what kind of playful but I'll vote 
Entp and enfp as most playful - 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 318138

My ESFP friends always make me laugh. That's probably why the majority of my friends are ESFP.
My ENTP friend may not be the most light hearted but she's always the one to make a whole group of people burst out laughing.
INFJs are also really playful and funny, but I think they only do it with people they feel comfortable around.

My friends always say I'm one of the most lighthearted and sillies member of the group, (almost all of my friends mistype me as ESFP) but in reality I only let out my playful side with the people who I am extremely close with. I'm actually INFP.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

EFPs, or EPs, in general. IJs being the most serious.


----------



## ann18

I guess ENFPs.


----------



## MyName

ISTJs and ENTJs just kill me.


----------



## umop 3pisdn

Alpha Quadra types: ENTPs, INTPs, ISFJs, and ESFJs.


----------



## Scarlet.Black

I would say that ENFPs or ENTPs.


----------



## clara9

Yep, probably ENFPs


----------



## clara9

And as some have said, INFPs can be extremely silly, when they feel completely comfortable


----------



## throughtheroses

I'd say ENFPs! 

Addendum: I second what everyone has been saying about INFPs being silly as well. I'm very playful around my friends, which is largely why I mistyped as an E for so long.


----------



## The Unseen

ENFP's. All. Day. Long.


----------



## dont use shower

clarav said:


> And as some have said, INFPs can be extremely silly, when they feel completely comfortable


yeah when INFPs feel comfortable enought to speak whats _really_ going on in their minds its pretty much a freakshow

my experience is that ENFPs are the silliest, although ESFPs tend to be more "fun" in the long run because they dont have that NFP cynism going on. beware though cuz ESFPs, ENFPs and to some extent INFPs can become quite histronic if kept exited for too long lol


----------

